# Want to play out in Ottawa on weekend afternoons?



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Been jamming at a coffee shop in Ottawa over the last several months. It's a lot of fun. Met another musician there who will be taking turns with me.

We'd like to see if anyone wants the fun/experience of playing in front of small groups.

I just play lead over blues, Gilmour and jazz backing tracks. The other guy plays acoustic and sings.

We're trying to build up the venue as a bit of a music scene. It's called Beachconers (it's an ice cream place too with a large outdoor patio which could be a venue someday also).

Anyone interested can reach out to me and we'll fit you into the schedule. It's weekends only. Generally from 13:00 to 15:00 or so. All the coffee and lattes you can drink are payment. Pastries are free to us too and they are homemade. Parking is free.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Maybe I'll come out one of these days.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Would love to get out there one day also Marc. Would be fun.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

That would be awesome.


----------

